# Video input problem



## Phileeny (Feb 23, 2002)

UK TiVo
Cachcard 512mb

My tivo died last week, PSU died, I replaced it this weekend and every thing jumped back in to action.

*Then found there was no input signal via scart or RF.*

The RF feed works in the chain, I get analogue tv channels on the tv at the end on the RF chain, My sky box works with scart direct to the tv, I get tivo via scart in the tv, but with everything connected as it should, my tivo give me the no signal received page.

I've tried a restart and a guided setup, now trying a delete and clear everything setup.

help


----------



## Phileeny (Feb 23, 2002)

Come on guys, 177 views and no help, can no one offer any help, or had this problem before, now done a delete and clear everything set-up. still no video input.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Replace the tuner ? One of the UK TiVo suppliers was offering replacement tuners as they do get damaged by static.

Also could be duff power supply, as if I remember correctly the TiVo PSU has a +33V on it for the tuner module. When old PSUs were first being suspected of causing reliability issues some one powered their TiVo from a PC PSU, which worked (if I remember correctly) but RF tuner didn't work.


----------



## Phileeny (Feb 23, 2002)

thanks for the info, but video input via scart also showing no video, from a fully tested sky box and scart lead.
I can live without the tuner, don't watch or record analogue.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

The only further suggestions I can make are to start from scratch, rewire the simplest route from Sky (tested, on and showing RGB) to AUX in then TV OUT to the TV. Then restart and then guided set up.

If all that fails I'd guess something has fried on the mainboard - check for a visibly damaged component?


----------



## zarrax (Jan 31, 2010)

I used to get that problem from a power down and power up - many times I would get no sound and no video from the TiVo but menus and TiVo sounds were working OK.

Have you tried a soft reboot from the menus? (Under Settings -> Restart the Recorder, from memory).

It always cured the problem for me


----------



## Phileeny (Feb 23, 2002)

thanks zarrax, will try that.
was thinking it could have something to do with the cachcard memory, don't know what, but that memory never clears.


----------

